# المسيح كان يصلي ويصوم لمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

فتح موضوع مثل هذا لكن استطيع الرد فيه ليه مش عارف...

انا هحاول اكمله...

طبعا المسيحييين مؤمنين ان المسيح كان يصلي ويصوم ...طب كان بيصلي ويصوم لمين؟؟؟؟؟؟

لنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وده ليه كده يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتمني ان اجد رد.​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (12 فبراير 2007)

محدش عارف يرد ولا ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (13 فبراير 2007)

هوه السؤال صعب اوي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (13 فبراير 2007)

معلش محدش واخد باله 


باختصار شديد المسيح له طبيعه انسان 

يصلى ويسجد 

ويصوم


----------



## الداعية (13 فبراير 2007)

ممكن توضحوا الجواب شوية عشان يسهل علينا الفهم 
ممكن ؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (13 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> معلش محدش واخد باله
> 
> 
> باختصار شديد المسيح له طبيعه انسان
> ...



ايوه يهني كان بيصلي ويصوم ويسجد لمين بردو؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*



علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> ايوه يهني كان بيصلي ويصوم ويسجد لمين بردو؟؟؟


 
*أخي هناك لبس في الموضوع*

*فعندما نقول أن السيد المسيح كان يصلي ويصوم*
*فنحن هنا لم ننزع منه اللإلوهيه*
*فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*فهو كان يصلي ويصوم لأنه صار إنسان أي شابه الإنسان في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية*​*فيسوع المسيح *​6الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.7*لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ،* آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، *صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ*.8*وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ،* *وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ* حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ

*وهنا بما أنه صار إنسان وفي شبه الناس أطاع وصار يفعل كل ما يفعله الناس كي يخلص الناس*
*وبمعني أدق كي ينفذ فيه عدل الله لفداء البشر*

*فهو عندما كان يصلي ويصوم كان ليتمم كل الفرائض الدينية اليهودية بما أنه جاء من نسل داود*​*كما قال ليوحنا المعمدان*​حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ. 14 وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ! 15 فَأَجابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: اسْمَحِ الآنَ ، *لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ*. حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ*.*​

*يكمل كل بر*

*فهو كإنسان أطاع وأكمل كل ما كتب في الناموس*

*فتعمد معمودية التوبة من يوحنا *
*وهو لم يكن في أحتياج لها لأنه بدون خطية *​*وقبلها*​*ختن في اليوم الثامن من ميلادة كشريعة موسي *
*وهو لم يكن يحتاج للختان*
وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ لِيَخْتِنُوا الصَّبِيَّ سُمِّيَ يَسُوعَ ، كَمَا تَسَمَّى مِنَ الْمَلاَكِ قَبْلَ أَنْ حُبِلَ بِهِ فِي الْبَطْنِ.22وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا ، *حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى* ، صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ ،23كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ: أَنَّ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ فَاتِحَ رَحِمٍ يُدْعَى قُدُّوساً لِلرَّبِّ. 24وَلِكَيْ يُقَدِّمُوا ذَبِيحَةً كَمَا قِيلَ فِي *نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ* : زَوْجَ يَمَامٍ أَوْ فَرْخَيْ حَمَامٍ*.*

*فالسيد المسيح بما أنه صار في الهيئة كإنسان وجاء من نسل داود*
*أطاع كل فرائض الناموس والشريعة *
*وكل الفرائض الإنسانية من أكل وشرب ونوم *

*فعندما كان يصلي كان يصلي كإنسان ويصوم كإنسان *
*وكل هذا لم ينزع منه اللإلوهية*​ 

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (13 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> 
> 
> ...



كلام جميل...لكن السؤال ما زال قائما...لمن كان يصلي؟؟؟

هل يصلي لنفسه؟؟؟

هل إذا ترك الصلاه سيعاقب نفسه؟؟؟

وهو يسجد...هل يعبد نفسه؟؟؟

ارجو الرد علي هذه الاسئله بوضوح..


----------



## مومنة (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى على طرح السؤال
وبارك الله فيك
ويجعلك من انصار الرسول باذن لله

شكررررررررررررا 
واتنمالك التوفيق وجزاك الله الجنةوان الله مع الصابرين 

*************************................ "المشرف" *


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (14 فبراير 2007)

ايه يا جماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لم اكن اعتقد ان السؤال صعب اوي كده!!!!!

مفيش حد يجاوبني؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Utopian girl (14 فبراير 2007)

انا معك ياأخي في هذا السؤال ولكن أين هم ليعطونا الجواب المقنع 
لمن كان يصلي ويصوم؟
 .....الحمدلله فالاسلام نعمه.. فكل ماشرعه الاسلام, فيه حكمه من تشريعه...


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (15 فبراير 2007)

Utopian girl قال:


> انا معك ياأخي في هذا السؤال ولكن أين هم ليعطونا الجواب المقنع
> لمن كان يصلي ويصوم؟
> .....الحمدلله فالاسلام نعمه.. فكل ماشرعه الاسلام, فيه حكمه من تشريعه...



انا مكنتش متخيل ان السؤال صعب اوي كده!!!!!:dance:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> كلام جميل...لكن السؤال ما زال قائما...لمن كان يصلي؟؟؟
> 
> هل يصلي لنفسه؟؟؟
> 
> ...



نؤمن ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد 

وفي ناسوته ( له المجد ) لم يكن متلاشى مع ( لاهوته ) 
ولذلك فان السيد يسوع المسيح كان انسانا كاملا و الها كاملا 
بلا تغيير في اي طبيعة ولا اندماج بين الطبيعتين ولا طغيان طبيعة على الاخرى ...

غير المستطاع لدي الناس مستطاع لدى الله ...

وان كان السيد المسيح جاء في ( صورة عبد ) ولكنه لم يكن عبدا ، بل ابنا محبوبا ومكرما من الله الآب ..

لمن كان يصلي ( الانسان يسوع المسيح - الابن ) ؟؟ كان يصلي الى الآب 
ومن المعروف ان الصلاة ليس معناها العبادة بل التواصل والصلة 
والا لكانت صلاة الله على النبي في الاسلام هي ايضا عبادة من الله الى نبي الاسلام 
واعتقد ان قولكم ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) لا تعني أن الله كان يعبد محمدا ؟؟؟؟

اليس كذلك ؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> كلام جميل...لكن السؤال ما زال قائما...لمن كان يصلي؟؟؟
> 
> هل يصلي لنفسه؟؟؟
> 
> ...



قال المعترض: »قال المسيح في يوحنا 17:3 »هذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح ليس هو الله«.

وللرد نقول: خاطب المسيح الآب بقوله: »أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك« ليس بوصفه ابن الله، بل بوصفه ابن الإنسان. وقوله هذا هو عين الصدق والصواب، لأنه ليس هناك إلا إله واحد، وهو الله أو اللاهوت. والله أو اللاهوت لا يُدرَك في ذاته بل يُدرك في تعيُّنه، وتعيّنه هو الآب والابن والروح القدس. ونظراً لأن اللاهوت واحد ووحيد ولا يتجزّأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق، فكل أقنوم من الأقانيم (إن جاز هذا التعبير) قائم بكل ملء اللاهوت، وإذاً فكل منهم هو الإله الحقيقي. فالآب هو الإله الحقيقي، والابن هو الإله الحقيقي، والروح القدس هو الإله الحقيقي، وكلهم الإله الحقيقي. ولذلك أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله.

وخاطب المسيح الآب »الإله الحقيقي« بالمفارقة مع »الإله الخيالي« أو »الله المحاط بالغموض والإبهام« الذي كان في عقول اليهود وعقول الفلاسفة الذين كانوا يقولون إنهم يؤمنون بالله. لأن الذي لا يعرف الله كالآب الذي يحب المؤمنين به كما يحب الآب أبناءه، يظل الله بالنسبة له كائناً خيالياً محاطاً بالغموض والإبهام.

ومما يدل على وحدة الأقانيم في اللاهوت، وعدم وجود أي تمايز بين أحدهم والآخر من جهته، أن المسيح أعلن أن الحياة الأبدية ليست متوقِّفة على معرفة الآب على انفراد، بل على معرفته بالارتباط مع معرفته هو (أي معرفة المسيح) . فقد قال: »وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا ما يتفق مع الحقائق الإلهية الخاصة بوحدة الابن مع الآب في اللاهوت، لأن الحياة الأبدية هي في معرفة الله، ولا يمكن معرفة الله إلا في المسيح »لأن الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح« (2كورنثوس 4:6).

وقد تبدو هذه الحقيقة ضد العقل، لكنها في الواقع ليست ضده، بل أسمى من إدراكه، إذ أنها تتفق مع خصائص ذات الله. لأن وحدانيته جامعة، وجامعيتها أقانيم. والأقانيم وإن كان أحدهم غير الآخر إلا أنهم واحد في اللاهوت، واللاهوت لا يتجزأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق.

إن الحياة الأبدية هي بمعرفة الله، لأنه مصدر الحياة، بل هو الحياة عينها. ولما كان الله هو الآب والابن والروح القدس، فقد أعلن الوحي أن الآب هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 5:20). وأن الابن هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 1:2) وأن الروح القدس هو روح الحياة (رومية 8:2).

ولا يعني إرسال الآب للابن أن الآب أفضل من الابن، بل معناه اتحاده معه في العطف على البشر. وكل ما في الأمر أن »الابن« لكونه المعلِن للاهوت منذ الأزل، هو وحده الذي يقوم بإعلانه للبشر.


بأن المسيح هو ذات الله لأنه كان يسجد له ولم يرفض هو هذا السجود من الناس له. وإليك ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن سر السجود للمسيح منذ ولادته وحتى صعوده: 

1- سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع. كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11) حيث يقول: "فخروا وسجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا". 

2- سجد له المرضى والبرص كما جاء في (الإنجيل حسب متى 8: 2) "وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. كما سجد له الأعمى قائلا : "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له". 

3- وسجد له التلاميذ بعد صعوده إلى السماء وظهوره لهم. كما ورد ذلك (في الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 17) "ولما رأوه سجدوا له". 

4- سجدت له النساء كما جاء في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 15: 25) " فأتت إمرأة وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعني". 

5- سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7) "… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له". 

6- ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) " لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسما فوق كل إسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب". 

الخلاصة: نستنتج من هذه البراهين والأدلة الكتابية الصادقة أن المسيح كان يُسجَد له كالإله العظيم. وبما أن السجود وأسرار العبادة هي كلها لله وحده، لذا فإننا نؤمن جازمين واثقين بأن المسيح المسجود له هو ذات الله نفسه في صورة إنسان.


----------



## نجم السماء (16 فبراير 2007)

الأخ على خطى الرسول .... راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بمعنى الكلمة
والله هذا السؤال ينسف دينهم بالكامل
سووووووووووووري زملائي الأعضاء
هذه الحقيقة

​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (16 فبراير 2007)

نجم السماء

اقرأ كل الموضوع وردي ايضا عندئد ستفهم


----------



## نجم السماء (16 فبراير 2007)

أخي الفاضل قرأت ردك الكريم
إلا أني لم أجد لماذا يعبد المسيح نفسه
هل سيعاقب نفسه مثلاً ؟
أم كيف ؟
يأمر من حوله بالعبادة وانتهى الأمر
يعني ليه يتعب نفسه ؟؟؟
أريد شيء يقبله العقل من فضلك ..

​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (16 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> نؤمن ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد



هل يهوه هو المقصود بالموقع yahoo؟؟؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (16 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ولذلك فان السيد يسوع المسيح كان انسانا كاملا و الها كاملا
> بلا تغيير في اي طبيعة ولا اندماج بين الطبيعتين ولا طغيان طبيعة على الاخرى ...
> 
> غير المستطاع لدي الناس مستطاع لدى الله ...
> ...



يا ربي....كلام متناقض تماااااااااااااااااما!!!

قلت انسان كامل واله كامل...يعني كل واحد مستقل بذاته...وهوه ده الفرق بين اي انسان والله،وانت قلت انه لا اندماج بين الطبيعتين...يعني كل واحد مستقل بذاته تماما...يبقي مش بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد...منين اله واحد وهما 3 والمسيح كمان عبد او زي ما بتقول في صوره عبد.


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (16 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> لمن كان يصلي ( الانسان يسوع المسيح - الابن ) ؟؟ كان يصلي الى الآب



اعتراف تاني انهم كانوا مستقلين وانهم لم يكونوا كيان واحد


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (16 فبراير 2007)

هكمل الرد علي باقي الاجزاء في وقت لاحق واحد لضيق الوقت........


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*



علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> هل يهوه هو المقصود بالموقع yahoo؟؟؟


 
*لن أعقب علي هذا*
*ولكني سأعتبره خطأ في الكتابه منك*
*لأني إن أعتبرته شئ أخر سيكون هذا أسوء*
* :banned: :banned::banned:*

*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الاخ امير فكري...

لماذا اخذت الموضوع بحساسيه كده؟؟؟ هل تعتقد اني اهزأ او أسخر من اسم الله ربي وربك؟؟؟:dntknw: 

علي الاطلاق....لكن فقط سمعت ذلك من احد الاشخاص واريد فقط التأكد من معني كلمه Yahoo..هل هي تعني الله (يهوه) بالعبريه كما قال لي ام ماذا....لأني اعتقد او كما قيل لي ان موقع Yahooهو موقع يهودي ومعناه الله!

ارجو ان تكون قد تفهمت....وانه لا يوجد شيء مما تفكر به والحمد لله.


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ومن المعروف ان الصلاة ليس معناها العبادة بل التواصل والصلة
> والا لكانت صلاة الله على النبي في الاسلام هي ايضا عبادة من الله الى نبي الاسلام
> واعتقد ان قولكم ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) لا تعني أن الله كان يعبد محمدا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليس كذلك ؟؟



باشارتك ان الله يصلي علي محمد ..هناك بعض النقاط:

-الصلاه "علي" محمد وليست صلاه "ل" محمد.....اي ان الله يصلي عليه وليس له.

-إذا ما الفرق بين الصلاه عليه والصلاه له؟
سأعطيك مثال:عندما يموت انسان مسلم...يصلي عليه الناس...فما معني هذه الصلاه؟؟هي صلاه تطلب الرحمه والغفران للميت من الله...فهنا انسان يصلي علي انسان...هل هذه يقصد بها العباده؟؟؟بل يقصد بها طلب الرحمه.

-خذ هذا المثال وطبقه علي صلاه الله علي محمد....الله عز وجل يصلي علي محمد رحمه منه عليه وطلب من الملائكه والمسلمين ان يصلوا عليه طلبا لرحمه الله له...."وما ارسلناك الا رحمه للعالمين"....


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> قال المعترض: »قال المسيح في يوحنا 17:3 »هذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح ليس هو الله«.
> 
> وللرد نقول: خاطب المسيح الآب بقوله: »أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك« ليس بوصفه ابن الله، بل بوصفه ابن الإنسان. وقوله هذا هو عين الصدق والصواب، لأنه ليس هناك إلا إله واحد، وهو الله أو اللاهوت. والله أو اللاهوت لا يُدرَك في ذاته بل يُدرك في تعيُّنه، وتعيّنه هو الآب والابن والروح القدس. ونظراً لأن اللاهوت واحد ووحيد ولا يتجزّأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق، فكل أقنوم من الأقانيم (إن جاز هذا التعبير) قائم بكل ملء اللاهوت، وإذاً فكل منهم هو الإله الحقيقي. فالآب هو الإله الحقيقي، والابن هو الإله الحقيقي، والروح القدس هو الإله الحقيقي، وكلهم الإله الحقيقي. ولذلك أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله.
> .



هل تظن ان المسيح الذي تعتقدون انه إله يخاطب الله علي انه انسان وليس إله,فإذا كان واحد لخاطبه بإله لأنه إله متجسد في انسان-علي حد قولكم-اي انه بذلك يفضل ان يكون انسانا عن ان يكون إلها!!!

تقول لا يتجزأ او يتفكك علي الاطلاق.......ثم تقول انه ثلاثه اب وابن وروح قدس....اليس في ذلك تناقض؟؟!!اما عن قول المسيح في الانجيل:"هذه هي الحياه الابديه أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته"

فهذا الكلام واضح وضوح الشمس.....ان الله الاله الحقيقي وحده لا شريك له وان المسيح ارسله الله اي انه رسول الله....

اما إذا كان معني رسول هو جزء من الله فهذا يعني ايضا -بالنسبه لكم-ان محمد وموسي هم الله ايضا لأنهم كانوا رسل الله !!!


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> وخاطب المسيح الآب »الإله الحقيقي« بالمفارقة مع »الإله الخيالي« أو »الله المحاط بالغموض والإبهام« الذي كان في عقول اليهود وعقول الفلاسفة الذين كانوا يقولون إنهم يؤمنون بالله. لأن الذي لا يعرف الله كالآب الذي يحب المؤمنين به كما يحب الآب أبناءه، يظل الله بالنسبة له كائناً خيالياً محاطاً بالغموض والإبهام.
> .



إله حقيقي وإله خيالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الله حقيقي وموجود ولكننا لا نراه.

بحد اعتقادكم ان الله هو المسيح...هل رأيت المسيح..ام رأيت صوره فقط...فمن الممكن ان نرسم اي صوره لله ونقول هذا هو الله!!!!

هل تعتقد ان الله اذا كان حقيقي يجب ان يظهر للناس علي صوره بشر؟؟؟هل رأيته انت؟؟؟ام هي صور للمسيح يرسمها رسامون!!!

كنت قد كتبت موضوع عن إذا هل من الممكن ان يظهر الله للبشر ام لا وبالادله العقليه..لكن الموضوع حذف...إذا احببت ان ارسله لك سأرسله.


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ومما يدل على وحدة الأقانيم في اللاهوت، وعدم وجود أي تمايز بين أحدهم والآخر من جهته، أن المسيح أعلن أن الحياة الأبدية ليست متوقِّفة على معرفة الآب على انفراد، بل على معرفته بالارتباط مع معرفته هو (أي معرفة المسيح) . فقد قال: »وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا ما يتفق مع الحقائق الإلهية الخاصة بوحدة الابن مع الآب في اللاهوت، لأن الحياة الأبدية هي في معرفة الله، ولا يمكن معرفة الله إلا في المسيح »لأن الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح« (2كورنثوس 4:6).
> .



كلامك متناقض ايضا....تقول الان انه لا تمايز بين احدهم والاخر...وعندما قال المسيح لله "ويسوع الذي ارسلته" وهنا يتحدث بلسان الانسان فلماذا لم يحدثه بلسان الاله؟؟؟

وهل يعقل إذا كان الله واحد ان يتحدث المسيح لله....فإذا كانوا واحد لعلم المسيح ما يفعله الله وعلم الله ما يفعله المسيح لأن كل منهم يعلم الغيب -علي حد اعتقدكم-اي انهم ليسوا بحاجه الي الحوار اصلا!

وصدق الله العظيم عندما قال "وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ" المائده 116


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> وقد تبدو هذه الحقيقة ضد العقل، لكنها في الواقع ليست ضده، بل أسمى من إدراكه، إذ أنها تتفق مع خصائص ذات الله. لأن وحدانيته جامعة، وجامعيتها أقانيم. والأقانيم وإن كان أحدهم غير الآخر إلا أنهم واحد في اللاهوت، واللاهوت لا يتجزأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق.
> 
> إن الحياة الأبدية هي بمعرفة الله، لأنه مصدر الحياة، بل هو الحياة عينها. ولما كان الله هو الآب والابن والروح القدس، فقد أعلن الوحي أن الآب هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 5:20). وأن الابن هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 1:2) وأن الروح القدس هو روح الحياة (رومية 8:2).
> 
> ...



انا لم اطلب منك ان توضح لي ان البشر كانوا يسجدون للمسيح....بل المسيح هو الذي يسجد لله....فحينما يسجد البشر للمسيح-علي حد قولكم- هناك ايضا من البشر من يسجد لبوذا!


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> 5- سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7) "… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له".
> 
> .



انا اشكك في صحه هذا النص....كيف يسجد الشيطان وهو عدو الله الذي رفض المثول الي امر الله...فكيف يسجد الشيطان للمسيح الذي تعتقدون انه هو الله !!!!!!


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (19 فبراير 2007)

ما زال السؤال مطروحا.........

المسيح كان يصلي ويصوم ويعبد مين؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

الاخ المحمدى

اولا لم تهربت من الاجابة على قولك ان الله يصلى على محمد 

فهذة معناها الصلاة لمحمد بمعنى على

ثانيا 

تتكلم بجهل شديد جداجدا وتشك هنا وهناك بشكل مضحك مبكى

فتقول كيف الشياطين تسجد للمسيح

وتنسى ان الشياطين لا سلطة عليها اعلى من سلطة الله

وان تذكرت ما كتب بالاناجيل عن خروج الشيطاتين بامر الرب ودخولها فى الخنازير فكان هذا بامر الرب يسوع المسيح

لماذا لا تاتى الان وتقول ان الشيطانين اطاعت كلام الرب لان لا قوة لها اقوى من القوة العلوية

ثالثا

السيد المسيح يصلى ويصوم للاهوت الاعلى المتجسد فية كى يعلمنا كيفغية الصلاة والصوم واهميتها وكيفية اطاعة وارغام الجسد عن البعد عن الشهوات واللذات

وبالرجوع الى انجيل متى ذكر ان السيد المسيح عندما كان يصلى كان قطرات عرقة تنساب منة على الصخر كقطرات من الدم

وايضا عندما قال لهم (للتلاميذ) صلوا كل حين فكان يعلمنا انة طالما هو ناسوت مازال يصلى للاهوت 

وبفقرة اخرى ان التلاميذ كان يتحدثون معا وعندما بحثوا عن السيد المسيح وجدوة يصلى

فكهذا كان للصلاة اهمية والصوم لنا جميعا كى نتعلماه من الله المتجسد فى الابن يسوع المؤيد بالروح القدس

اتمنى العقلانية قبل كتابة ردك كى لا نكون بالبهائم التى ترفس 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

بعد مراجعتى للموضوع من الصفحة الاولى وجدت ان الجميع اجابوك بشكل لا يقبل الشك او المجادلة ولاكن العتب على العقلية المحمدية المتحجرة بشكل افضل منى ولا اعرف لماذا تكرارك للسؤال

السيد المسيح يصوم ويصلى لنفسة ولنفوسنا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> الاخ المحمدى
> 
> اولا لم تهربت من الاجابة على قولك ان الله يصلى على محمد
> 
> فهذة معناها الصلاة لمحمد بمعنى على




اظن ان اجابتي كانت واضحه ومحدده...


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> تتكلم بجهل شديد جداجدا وتشك هنا وهناك بشكل مضحك مبكى
> 
> فتقول كيف الشياطين تسجد للمسيح
> 
> وتنسى ان الشياطين لا سلطة عليها اعلى من سلطة الله



صحيح انه لا توجد سلطه فوق سلطه الله عز وجل ولكن الشيطان عصي الله وأغوي كثيرا من الناس وكلهم مصيرهم الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار....وهذا يعني ان الشيطان لا يطيع الله بل هو ركو الشر في الارض...فكيف يسجد لله وهو بالأصل ابي السجود عندما امره الله بالسجود في بدايه خلق ادم عليه السلام.


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> السيد المسيح يصلى ويصوم للاهوت الاعلى المتجسد فية كى يعلمنا كيفغية الصلاة والصوم واهميتها وكيفية اطاعة وارغام الجسد عن البعد عن الشهوات واللذات
> 
> وبالرجوع الى انجيل متى ذكر ان السيد المسيح عندما كان يصلى كان قطرات عرقة تنساب منة على الصخر كقطرات من الدم
> 
> ...



انا لا يهمني اذا كان في حاله لاهوت او ناسوت -كما تعقدون-لكن في النهايه هل يعقل انه يصلي لنفسه لكي يعلم الناس!!!!

فما معني الصلاه؟؟؟

معناها التذلل للخالق والسجود اليه معناه الخضوع والحاجه اليه...اليس كذلك؟؟؟

هل يتذلل ويخضع لنفسه؟؟

هل من صفات الله الذل ام العزه؟؟؟

هل لله ان يسجد؟؟؟

فإذا سجد الله فماذا سيفعل الناس؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابه علي هذه الأسئله...


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> بعد مراجعتى للموضوع من الصفحة الاولى وجدت ان الجميع اجابوك بشكل لا يقبل الشك او المجادلة ولاكن العتب على العقلية المحمدية المتحجرة بشكل افضل منى ولا اعرف لماذا تكرارك للسؤال
> 
> السيد المسيح يصوم ويصلى لنفسة ولنفوسنا
> 
> سلام ونعمة




الجميع جاوبني بشكل لا يقبل الشك او المجادله!!!!!!

فين ده؟؟؟

لماذا هذا التهجم والغضب؟؟؟ إذا كنت علي الحق فسترد بكل هدوء...

يصلي لنفسه ولنفوسكم؟؟؟

ويتذلل لنفسه ونفوسكم ويخضع لنفسه ولنفوسكم....اليس كذلك؟؟؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (25 فبراير 2007)

هل من مزيد؟؟؟؟؟

واضح ان اللي بكتب مره مش بيدخل تاني !!!!!!


----------



## steven gerrard (25 فبراير 2007)

المسيح بناسوته بطبيعته البشريه كانسان يهودى صلى الى الاب

كثره جدالك هذا لانك لا تريدى ان تفهمى ان للمسيح طبيعتين ( ناسوت و لاهوت )

الطبيعتين متحدتين بغير امتزاج والا كان الذى صلب هو اللاهوت ايضا وحاشا لذلك ان يحدث

لانهاء الموضوع ولتفهمى معنى طبيعتين متحدتين بغير امتزاج

اليكى مثال العليقه التى تحدث من خلالها الله لموسى النبى

العليقه( شجره ) *كانت مشتعله* ( كرمز لوجود الله اثناء حديثه مع موسى النبى)

ولكنها *لم تحترق* ( بعد انتهاء الحديث وذهاب النار الالهيه )

*شجره مشتعله ولم تحترق* هذا هو* اتحاد بدون امتزاج*

ارجو ان تكونى فهمتى لانه بصراحه اى كلام بعد ذلك يكون جدال عقيم 
​


----------



## Michael (25 فبراير 2007)

سبحان الله

اذا انت بنفسك لا يهمك الشرح ولا الفهم عندما قلت 



> انا لا يهمني اذا كان في حاله لاهوت او ناسوت



فكيف بك تريد الفهم

يغلق على هذة الحالة

وايضا على تهربة من النقاش حول النقطة الاولى والثانية


----------



## egyfinance (25 فبراير 2007)

*الى صديقى صاحب السؤال*

سؤالك فعلا فى منتهى الذكاء لانه يمس صلب العقيدة المسيحية و ساعمل جاهدا ما استطعت على ان اجيبك على ما تريد ، اولا للمسيح طبيعتان كاملتان بكل معنى الكمال طبيعة ناسوتية ( انسانية ) يقوم بكل ما يقوم به اى انسان طبيعة مؤمن دون فقط ارتكاب الخطية ( التى لا يستثنى منها احد من البشر سوى المسيح لاسباب تتعلق بعمل الفداء ) و طبيعة لاهوتية ( الهية منبثقة من كونه اللوجوس الالهى اى الكلمة الحية الابن الاقنوم المتمايز مع اقنومى الاب و الروح القدس المكون لجوهر يهوة الاله الخالق و يحمل ذات الطبيعة الالهية فالمسيح هو كما قال عن نفسه الاول و الاخر و البداية و النهاية و غافر الذنوب و الخطايا بل و عالم الغيب و المسيطر على الطبيعة ... الخ اى له كل طبيعة الاله ) لهذا فالمسيح كان انسانا بل و نبيا و رسولا صاحب رسالة الى جانب كونه اله له كل طبيعة و جوهر الاله من صفات و اعمال قالها هو و عملها هو ، اذا فالمسيح حين يصلى و يصوم بل و يجول يعمل خيرا فى كل الاراضى التى وطئتها قدمه الطاهرة المقدسة هل كان يفعل كل ذلك لينال المغفرة من نفسه؟ او لينال رضا نفسه ؟ باعتبار انه هو الله بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ؟ بالطبع لا فالمسيح فعل كل هذا لانه الله الذى اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد لماذا؟ ليتمم لنا عمل الفداء الرسالة الحقيقية للمسيح بشارة الملكوت التى اتى بها لنا ، حين يقف على الصليب حاملا كل خطايا العالم كان ينبغى له ان يكون اولا انسانا كاملا و ثانيا بلا خطية فلو مات على الصليب بخطيته هو لانتفى مغذى عمل الفداء على الصليب و بالتالى مات بخطيته لا يخطايانا نحن كانسان طبعا كامل الناسوت ، فكيف يكون بلا خطية ؟ يكونبلا خطية حين يعمل بحسب الناموس و الانبياء الذين اتوا قبله او حتى عاصروه كيوحنا المعمدان ، و الكتاب يامرنا لنكون كاملين فى نظر الرب بان نصوم و نصلى و نعمل كل ما يحبه الاله و نبتعد عن كل ما لا يحبه الاله فلو لم نصلى ؟ كنا غير كاملين بل مخطئين ،  و لو لم نصوم ؟ كنا كذلك و لو لم نفعل ما امرنا الاله به ؟ كنا ايضا مخطئين كمن يعمل  الفحشاء و المنكر و يمتنع عن فعل الخيرات هل لا يكون مخطئا ؟ بالطبع هو مخطىء و لهذا فاجابة القسم الاول من سؤال عن صلاة الرب يسوع توضح لك انه كان عليه بالفعل ان يصلى و يصوم و لا يتكلم و لا يفعل الا الخير لانه اولا و اخيرا الاله و ايضا لانه كانسان له كامل الطبيعة الانسانية فلكى يكمل عمل الفداء على الصليب و يعلق عليه كلامجرمين حاملا كل خطايانا كان عليه ان يكون انسانا بلا عيب و لا دنس ( و قارن هنا بين الذبيحة الكفارية و مواصفاتها فى العهد القديم و بين طبيعة الناسوت فى ربنا يسوع المسيح لترى التطابق التام فى كل ما اقول )  ، ناتى الان الى القسم الاخر من سؤالك و هو طالما انه انسان كامل و بدون خطية فكان عليه ان يصلى و يصوم و لا يفعل و لو خطية بسيطة اذا فلو سلمنا بكلامى فالى اى شخص كان يصلى يسوع ؟ هل يصلى الى شخص الله ؟ اوليس هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فهل يعقل ان يصلى لنفسه ؟ اقول لك شيئا هاما و هو ان الله كلى القدرة و من ضمن قدرته انه يحيط بكل حيز و لا يتحيز اى ان الموجود فى المسيح فى جسد المسيح هو الله فعلا حقا و جوهرا و لكن ليس معنى هذا انه تحيز فى هذا الجسد تاركا السماء و الارض و الكون كله الموضوع فقط فى قبضته لا طبعا و لاوضح لك القول اقول انظر الى اشعة الشمس حين تفتح نافذة بيتك ستراها تملىء حجرتك و ملؤها لحجرتك ليس معناه انها اصبحت فقط فى حجرتك بل هى ملء مدينتك بل و بلدك كلها ، الله الابن اللوجوس الالهى كان يحمل كل صفات جوهر الله و لكن هذا لا يعنى ابدا انه كان الاب و كان الروح القدس ايضا بل هو اللو جوس الالهى فقط و اعيدها فقط اللوجوس الالهى و ليس الاب و لا الروح القدس و بالتالى فالاب السماوى هو الاب الازلى للمسيح فى لاهوته لهذا تجده يقول وقال الاب  لى و و قال ابى او وقلت لابى فهو الابن المولود من الله الاب منذ كل الدهور و عليه فالناسوت هنا لم يكن متوجها فقط للصلاة للابن بل للصلاة للاب و الابن و الروح القدس معا لانهم كلهم جوهر واحد و طبيعة واحدة لاله واحد لا اله الا هو ، هو خالقى و خالقك و بارئى و بارئك ، فيسوع المسيح له كل المجد كان يصلى بناسوته فقط ، للذات الالهية كلها الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ليتمم الناسوت مشيئة الله فى عمل الفداء ليكون المسيح هو الانسان الوحيد الذى بلا خطية او عيب او دنس منذ ادم و حتى يوم الدينونة .، ارجو ان يكون ايضاحى قد اقترب من فكرك و استطعت استيعابه و الا فلك ان تسئل ما شئت كيفما يحلو لك و يسعدنى دائما ان اجيبك فى كل ما سئلت .


----------



## egyfinance (26 فبراير 2007)

*يبدو انك متعجب من كلامى*

على العموم انا لا الومك فالقديس بولس الرسول قال انه لا احد يقول ان يسوع رب الا بالروح ، يقصد الروح القدس بالطبع التى ترشدنا روحيا الى الطريق و الحق و الحياة ، حقيقة المسيح على عكس ما يردد الكثيرين ليست مجرد كلمات الملطوب منا تصديقها دون السؤال بكيف او لماذا ؟ لا ابدا الرب يسوع له كل المجد يخاطب عقولنا كما يخاطب ارواحنا ، لكن المشكلة الرئيسية فى كل من يريد ان يعلم الحقيقة انه لا يجرد عقله و روحه من اى تؤثر خارجى ثم يبدء فى التقارب مع الرب يسوع ، ياتى المسلم بذات افكاره الاسلامية و كئنها المانيكان الذى سيقيس عليه ثوب الراى المسيحى فان كان وساعا فضفاضا او ضيقا فلا يصلح هذا الراى ، بهذا الشكل انت تجافى اولى مبادىء البحث العلمى ، ان تكون حياديا كاملا فى بحصك عن الحقيقة ، انت مسلم نعم ، تصلى و تصوم و تزكى نعم ، و لا اطلب منك هنا التخلى عن كل ذلك ابدا بل ايتمر فيه ما شئت و لكن حين تتطرق للموضوعات المسيحية انسى قليلا كل ما علموه لك الشيوخ المسلمون و الا فلن تصل لاى حقيقة على الاطلاق لانك فعلا تاتى و لديك ما تتصور انه الحقيقة فلماذا تبحث؟ انه ليس بحثا بل هو فى الحقيقة نقد لا غير و حتى النقد الجاد الهادف يشترط له الحيادية فاسئل ما شئت و لن  اقول لك يوما ان هذا شىء لا يمكن شرحه او توضيحه بل تكلم و اسئل ما غمض عليك مهما بلغ تعقيده و ستجد كم هو فى حقيقته سهل جدا و بسيط جدا كما قال ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح ان نيره خفيف و حمله هين فلا تتردد فى السؤال عن كل ما تراه غير مقبول فى عقلك لتتاكد انه الحق .


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (28 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> وايضا على تهربة من النقاش حول النقطة الاولى والثانية



اتهربت من ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (28 فبراير 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> سؤالك فعلا فى منتهى الذكاء لانه يمس صلب العقيدة المسيحية و ساعمل جاهدا ما استطعت على ان اجيبك على ما تريد ، اولا للمسيح طبيعتان كاملتان بكل معنى الكمال طبيعة ناسوتية ( انسانية ) يقوم بكل ما يقوم به اى انسان طبيعة مؤمن دون فقط ارتكاب الخطية ( التى لا يستثنى منها احد من البشر سوى المسيح لاسباب تتعلق بعمل الفداء ) و طبيعة لاهوتية ( الهية منبثقة من كونه اللوجوس الالهى اى الكلمة الحية الابن الاقنوم المتمايز مع اقنومى الاب و الروح القدس المكون لجوهر يهوة الاله الخالق و يحمل ذات الطبيعة الالهية فالمسيح هو كما قال عن نفسه الاول و الاخر و البداية و النهاية و غافر الذنوب و الخطايا بل و عالم الغيب و المسيطر على الطبيعة ... الخ اى له كل طبيعة الاله ).



إذا فرضنا انه كما تقولون لاهوت وناسوت ...فما هي فائده الناسوت...هل الله عاجز ان يدير الكون من السماء كي لكون له جزء في الارض؟؟؟ هل هذا عجز؟؟؟ انا استطيع ان أؤكد لك انه عجز حسب اعتقدكم وهم ما ذكر في اول الانجيل فيما معناه انه عندما خلق الله السموات والارض تعب واستراح!!!

كما اني قد وضعت موضوع اسمه الغيب والشهاده وهو موضوع خطير جدا يثبت بالادله العقليه البسيطه جدا جدا جدا ان الله لا يمكن ان يظهر للناس....إذا اردت ممكن ان ارسله لك في رساله خاصه.


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2007)

*عفواً سأتدخل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*

*أنا متابع لحوراك مع الأخوة وإن كنت أري في أسلوبك أنك مازت تنظر من وجه واحدة فقط*
*وأنا أعذرك بأمانة لأن هذه الأمور لايستطيع أي شخص مهما كان أن يفهمها الا بالروح*​ 
*عامة نكمل*​


			
				علي خطي الحبيب محمد;223601 قال:
			
		

> إذا فرضنا انه كما تقولون لاهوت وناسوت ...فما هي فائده الناسوت...هل الله عاجز ان يدير الكون من السماء كي لكون له جزء في الارض؟؟؟ هل هذا عجز؟؟؟
> .


 
*لا يا أخي *​
*الموضوع ليس عجزاً كما تقول أنت وعلي معتقدنا نحن*
*هذا ليس عجزاً *​ 
*أخي هناك لبس في فهمك *​ 
*نحن لا نقول أن الله تجسد وصار في الهيئة كإنسان ليدير الكون *
*كما تقول*
*لالالالالالا*
*الله يا أخي خالق هذا الكون كله وهو يديره بكلمة منه *
*وهو ليس في أحتياج أن يكون له جزء علي الأرض ليدير الكون *
*لأن الله أولاً لايتجزء وثانياً هو الله "وأكيد أنت تفهم معني كلمة الله"*
*الله الذي به الكل وله الكل*​ 
*ولتوضيح المعني *​*السيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد" لم يأتي للأرض ليدير الكون*
*لالالالا*
*نحن نقول هو أتي ليفدي الكون *
*فالسيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد" أتي ليخلص العالم أوك*​ 
*وحاجة تانية أنا عيزك تسأل نفسك ولو سؤال عرضي لماذا أتي الله الي العالم "كمعتقدنا"*​ 
*أقول لك أنا هو أتي ليخلص العالم هو أتي ليفدينا من عبودية الشيطان التي أثرت العالم كله وصار الكل في قبضته*​ 
*فالله تجسد وأخذ جسد مثلنا ليستطيع أن يفدينا ويوفي العدل الإلهي العدل الإلهي*
*الذي هو كان الموت*
*لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت*
*وأبونا أدم أخطأ وصدر الحكم بموته وقد مات فعلاً *
*وليس روحياً وأدبياً وجسدياً فقط*
*بل أبدياً أيضاً *
*أذ أنفصل عن محضر الله وبعد الموت الجسدي ذهب هو وذريته الي الجحيم *
*الي أن أتي الله نفسه وحررهم ولكن كيف ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنقول برحمته فقط أذ هو يحبهم لأنهم صنعة يداه "حاشا" *
*لأن أين العدل هنا*​ 
*ولكنه أستطاع بعد أن أوفيي العدل الإلهي يموت أبنه علي عود الصليب بهذا أستطاع*​ 
*الرحمة والعدل ألتقيا ...... علي عود الصليب*​ 


			
				علي خطي الحبيب محمد;223601 قال:
			
		

> انا استطيع ان أؤكد لك انه عجز حسب اعتقدكم وهم ما ذكر في اول الانجيل فيما معناه انه عندما خلق الله السموات والارض تعب واستراح!!!
> .


 
*والله يا حبيبي وسامحني ولا أنت ولا 150 واحد تاني *
*يستطيعون **أثبات العجز هذ "إن وجد"*
*لأنكم كيف ستستطعون أن تثبتوا أن الله عاجز كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*يا أخوتي أنتم بتتكلمون عن الله الله*​ 

*وعن موضوع تعب وأستراح *​*هذا خطأ كبير لأ في النص لم تذكر كلمة تعب دية أنما ولكن ذكرت *
*كلمة أستراح*​ 
*ولنشرحها*
*1 *فَأُكْمِلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ وَكُلُّ جُنْدِهَا. *2 *وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *3 *وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقًا.

*هذا هو النص العربي *​

GEN-2-1 : Thus the heavens and the earth were finished, and all the host of them.
GEN-2-2 : And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made; and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made.
GEN-2-3 : And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made*.*​ 

*هذا هو النص الأنجليزي *​*

*
فالسماوات والارض قد انتهت ، وكل طائفة ثيم.
وفي اليوم السابع باب الله عمله الذي كان قد تقدم. وبقي في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي كان مادي.
وبارك الله اليوم السابع ومقدس هو : لأن ذلك كان هو مرتاح من جميع عمله الذي خلق الله ومادي.​ 
*وهذه هي الترجمة الحرفية للنص الأنجليزي *​ 

*أعتقد المعني واضح في موضوع أستراح*​ 

GEN-2-1 :וַיְכֻלּ֛וּ הַשָּׁמַ֥יִם וְהָאָ֖רֶץ וְכָל־צְבָאָֽם׃ 
GEN-2-2 :וַיְכַ֤ל אֱלֹהִים֙ בַּיֹּ֣ום הַשְּׁבִיעִ֔י מְלַאכְתֹּ֖ו אֲשֶׁ֣ר עָשָׂ֑ה וַיִּשְׁבֹּת֙ בַּיֹּ֣ום הַשְּׁבִיעִ֔ י מִכָּל־מְלַאכְתֹּ֖ו אֲשֶׁ֥ר עָשָֽׂה׃ 
GEN-2-3 :וַיְבָ֤רֶךְ אֱלֹהִים֙ אֶת־יֹ֣ום הַשְּׁבִיעִ֔י וַיְקַדֵּ֖שׁ אֹתֹ֑ו כִּ֣י בֹ֤ו שָׁבַת֙ מִכָּל־מְלַאכְתֹּ֔ו אֲשֶׁר־בָּרָ֥א אֱלֹהִ֖ים לַעֲשֹֽׂות׃ 

*هذا هو النص العبري*​ 
*ومعني كلمة أستراح هنا *​*أنه لم يستريح من التعب*
*لالالالالا*
*لأ الله لايكل ولا يعيا "مز13:104"*
*أنما تعني أنه أنتهي من العمل كاملاً **وأستقر فرحاً وسر ورضي  إذ أنتهي من  العمل*
* الذي عمله*​ 
*وبتكملة النص تظهر روحنيته وأسسه *
*أنه يقول هذا ليعلم الإنسان أن في اليوم السابع يكون قد أنتهي من عمله ليتفرغ لله فقط لعبادته والتواصل معه*
*ليكون اليوم السابع هو مسرة للإنسان أذ فيه يرستقر في حض إلهه*​ 
*وفي النهاية أقول لك *
*المعلول هنا ليس الكلمة ومصدرها *
*أنما ترجمتها وركاكة اللغة المكتوبة بها*​ 


			
				علي خطي الحبيب محمد;223601 قال:
			
		

> كما اني قد وضعت موضوع اسمه الغيب والشهاده وهو موضوع خطير جدا يثبت بالادله العقليه البسيطه جدا جدا جدا ان الله لا يمكن ان يظهر للناس.


 
*طبعاً يا أخي أنت محق لأنه من المستحيل أن يظهر الله للناس *​ 
*لأن الله قال في كتابه المقدس *
*لا أحد يري الله ويعيش*
*فالعقل يرفض فكرة رؤية الله طبعاً*​ 
*بس مين ال قلك أننا بنقول ان الله ظهر للناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*نحن بنقول أن الله تجسد وتأنس في شخص السيد المسيح *
*ليفدي الناس*
*فهو أخفي قوة لاهوته في هذا الجسد البشري*​ 
*عظيم هو سر التقوي الله قد ظهر في الجسد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق على خطى الحبيب*

*بداية ارجو منك التماس العذر لتاخرى فى الرد على تعليقك و شاكرا فى الوقت ذاته للاخ الحبيب امير فكرى تناوله لصلب الرد فى الوقت ذاته و يسعدنى ان ارسل لك تعليقى على كل ما ذكرت ، صديقى انك تعتبر ان تجسد الله هو نوع من العجز رغم ان الحقيقة انه نوع من الاعجاز و ليس العجز و لكن هيهات لى ان اقول على عمل الله اعجاز لان الله كلى القدرة و بامكانه فعل اى شىء و كل شىء اما عن مغزى التجسد فكما ذكر اخى امير هو فقط لاكمال عمل الفداء فالفداء فى العهد القديم كان عملا رمزيا بذبيحة كاملة لا عيب فيها و قد بدء هذا مع اول خطيئة بشرية باكل ادم من الشجرة فانت تعلم ان الله غطاهما برداء من ذبيحة كانت هى اول ذبيحة كفارية و استمر الوضع هكذا لقرون و قرون و لكن فى ملء الزمان و حين جاء الزمن المحدد لانتفاء الرمز كان يجب ان يتم هذا الفداء بذبيحة حقيقية تساق الى الذبح و ان يكون صامتا امام جازيه كما اوضح لنا اشعيا فى سفره ، فالانسان المتحمل لكل خطايا البشر ينبغى ان تتوافر فيه كل صفات البشر اى الناسوت و لكن عليه ان يكون بلا خطية و الا كما ذكرت لك لكان صلبه تكفيرا عن خطاياه ، كما يجب ان يضمن لنا هذا الانسان الخلاص فمن هو الانسان الذى يضمن لك الخلاص والحياة الابدية ؟ رسول ام نبى ؟ كلهم اخطئوا و كلهم نظروا الى السماء طالبين العفو و الغفران حتى نبيك محمد كثيرا ما اطال النظر للسماء طالبا من الله الغفران و دخول الجنة فلو كانوا هم كذلك فكيف يضمنون لك الخلاص ؟ الوحيد الذى يضمن الخلاص هو الله الواحد الذى لا شريك له هو فقط ضامن الخلاص لان القران نفسه يقول قل لا يغفر الذنب الا الله فالله وحده من يستطيع محو ذنوبنا و خطايانا لهذا كان ضمان غفران الخطية و اتمام عمل الفداء على الصليب يضع شرطا جديدا على هذا الرجل الذى سيقوم بهذا العمل بجانب كونه انسان كامل الصفات الانسانية و ان يكون بلا ذنب او خطية على الاطلاق و هذا الشرط الجديد هو ان يكون مالكا لسلطة غفران الخطايا و الا لذهب عمله الفدائى على الصليب ادراج الرياح و من يملك تلك السلطة الا الله ؟ لهذا كان على هذا الشخص ان يكون:
انسان كامل الصفات الانسانية  ...... بلا ذنب او خطية  ...... هو الله ماحى الذنب و غافر الخطية
من هنا كان التجسد و عمل الفداء ، ثم قد اراك تسئل سؤالا هاما و ستكون مسكورا عليه لو فعلت و هو ، طيب و لو افترضنا قبول كل اللى انا قلته فهل كان لزاما على هذا الانسان الاله ان يموت على الصليب ؟ هل لم يكن هناك حل اخر ؟ .
اقول لك ان الموت على الصليب كان لثلاثة اسباب لا يسبق احدها الاخر : 
اولا لان اجرة الخطية موت فكان يجب ان يتذوق كاس الموت الى اخره و دون نقص او حتى رحمة.
ثانيا ان موت المسيح على الصليب كان فقط مفارقة الروح للجسد فاين ذهبت الروح ؟ ذهبت هى ذاتها لتكمل عمل الفداء بكسر شوكة ابليس لقد ذهبت تلك الروح الى الهاوية و سلبت من الشيطان مفاتيح الموت و الهاوية لكى لا يصبح للشيطان اى سلطان على كل مؤمن فلم يكن الموت مجرد عمل رمزى لا ابدا فمنذ التجسد و حتى اليوم انتفى الرمز و صار كل شىء جديدا و حقيقة فالموت كان له فائدة اعمق اثرا و هو سلب الشيطان كل مفاتيح الموت فنردد مع المرنم بفرح فى عيد القيامة المجيد اين شوكتك يا موت و اين غلبتك يا هاوية لقد انتزعها المسيح كيف ؟ بقيامته من الموت فلو لم يقم المسيح ( حاشا طبعا ) لكان قد هزمه الشيطان و لكن هيهات فكيف لمخلوق ان يهزم الخالق ؟ فموت المسيح على الصليب هو موت لنا جميعا نحن كل المؤمنين به و قيامته من الموت هو قيامة لنا كلنا اى كل من يؤمن به لنكون بهذا اعمل شركاء الطبيعة الالهية فى هذا العمل الفدائى العظيم المجيد .
السبب الثالث و الاخير ان كل هذا تم بدافع واحد فقط هو حب الله لكل خلقه حتى المخطئين منهم بل و غير المؤمنين به ( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم ) فبدافع المحبة و المحبة فقط اتى الله الينا و عاش بيننا و تحمل الصلب و الموت و القيامة لماذا لاننا و نحن بشر عاجزون غير قادرين على ان نصل اليه رغم محبتنا له و لكن لان محبته لنا اكبر و اعمق فقد كرر ان ياتى هو الينا فهل هناك محبة اعظم من هذا تلك المحبة التى وصفها ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد بانه ليس اعظم من ان يموت الواحد منا فداء لمن يحب فهل هناك حب اعظم من هذا ان تفدجى محبوبك او محبوبتك بحياتك؟ انها اعظم و ارقى درجات الحب التى نتمنى ان نصل لها يوما و هنا تحضرنى كلمة قالها الارجنتينى السائر ارنستو تشى جيفارا كلمات من بشر عادى ليس بالاله و لا بالرسول و لكنها مفعمة بروح تلك المعانى النبيلة لقد قال هذا الثائر الشهير فى ستينات القرن الماضى كلمات لن انساها ما حييت : (( ليس هناك شيئا يمكننا ان نحيا من اجله ، ان لم نكن مستعدين فعلا لان نموت من اجله )) تلك هى المحبة التى احدثك عنها لهذا كان عمل الفداء ذى المراحل الثلاث المتكاملة و التى لا يمكن فصل احدها عن الاخر و هى :
التجسد ............. الموت على الصليب ............القيامة 
فهذا العمل كما ترى ليس ابدا بدليل عجز الله بل دليل قوى و صريح و مباشر على محبة الله الغير محدودة لنا نحن البشر برغم عدم استحققاقنا لهده المحبة و لكن ماذا اقول  فوق قول الكتاب؟ ( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم ) لانه كده احب الله العالم ، كده يعنى من غير سبب فموش مطلوب مننا نعذب نتفسنا بسؤال هل احنا فعلا مستحقين للحب العظيم ده واللا لا ؟ .
انا موضوع تعب و استراح هذا فاكتفى بملا ذكره اخى الحبيب امير فقد اجاب فاوفى فى اجابته بما لا يمكننى بعده ان اضيف شيئا باركك ربنا و الهنا اخى امير على كل ما ذكرت .
اما موضوع الغيب و الشهادة و استحالة ان يظهر الله لاحد فانا ارحب بالطبع بموضوعك و اعدك بقؤائته بكل عناية للرد عليه بنعمة الرب و فى نهاية تعليقى اشكرك صديقى على كل ما كتبت و لك منى اطيب الامنيات الطيبة بحسن الاستفادة بنعمة الرب و شكرا. :smil12:  *


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 مارس 2007)

*هو الله*



amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> *ولتوضيح المعني *​*السيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد" لم يأتي للأرض ليدير الكون*
> *لالالالا*
> ...



أرجو توضيح كلمه فداء بالتفصيل....فأنا لا أعتقد ابدا ان الله يكون فداء...حاشا لله....هل الخالق يكون فداء او عذرا علي استخدام اللفظ "كبش فداء" وهل لذلك تصورون معبودكم علي شكل خروف؟؟؟

هل ممكن ان تفكر قليلا في اسماء الله الحسني التي يقبل عقلك ايضا وانظر هل هي تتنافي او تتعارض مع كونه فادي.

هو الله

الملك

المهيمن

العزيز 

الجبار 

المتكبر

المعز

المذل

المميت

المقتدر

القادر

مالك الملك ذو الجلال والاكراموغيرها من الأسماء........​

تفكر قليلا في تلك الأسماء...

هل للعزيز ان يحمل في بطن إمرأه؟؟؟

هل للقادر ان يكون جنين في بطن امرأه؟؟؟

هل المحيي المييت يموت علي الصليب؟؟؟

هل مالك الملك ذو الجلال والاكرام تضيق به الدنيا ليصلب عاريا علي الصليب؟؟؟

هل المقتدر لا يقدر علي ان ينجو من الصليب؟؟؟

هل المعز المذل يذل علي الصليب؟؟؟

لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله....خالق السموات والارض ...رافع السموات بغير عمد ...مجري السحاب....خالق الانسان وكل شيء....العلي القدير العزيز العظيم الجليل....لا يعلوه احد... القدير لا يقدر عليه احد....


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> 
> *فالله تجسد وأخذ جسد مثلنا ليستطيع أن يفدينا ويوفي العدل الإلهي العدل الإلهي*
> ...




اسمح لي ان اعارضك في هذا القول...

هل الموت مصير من يخطئ؟؟؟

لا اعتقد ذلك علي الاطلاق...

فخير خلق الله محمد مات وهو معصوم من الخطأ والمسيح عليه السلام لم يخطئ ولكنه سيموت عندما ينزل الي الارض....اما الملائكه التي نتفق انها لا تخطئ ابدا فهي ايضا ستموت وجبريل سيموت واسرافيل سيموت وحتي ملك الموت سيموت ولن يبقي الا الله عز وجل فيقول: لمن الملك اليوم؟؟؟ ولا مجيب عليه لأنه لا احد.......فيقول :لله الواحد القهار...

اين المسيح والروح القدس في هذه اللحظه...انهم عباد الله امواااااااااات.​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> 
> *والله يا حبيبي وسامحني ولا أنت ولا 150 واحد تاني *
> ...



حاشا لله ان يتعب او يستريح.....ولكني اواجهك بما هو مكتوب في انجيلك.....

إذا قلت لك اني كتبت كثيرا في هذا الموضوع واريد ان استريح...هل هذا يعني اني فرحت بما كتبت ام اني سأستريح لأني ارهقت وتعبت من كثره الكتابه؟؟؟

علي العموم من الممكن ان تري في المعجم معني كلمه استراح...

اما بالانجليزيه في كلمه  rested تعني ترجمتها بالعربيه الاتي:
-توقف او انقطاع العمل ,تقليل الجهد او النشاط
-راحه او انتعاش ناتج عن التوقف عن العمل
-استرخاء
-ارتاح

إذا من اين تأتي الراحه والاسترخاء....اظن من التعب.

اما عن العبري فلا افهمه...


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاي أخي علي خطي الحبيب*
> 
> *طبعاً يا أخي أنت محق لأنه من المستحيل أن يظهر الله للناس *​
> ...




 "وَلَمَّا جَاء مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَلَـكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ موسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ" الاعراف 143

عندما طلب موسي من الله ان يراه قال له انك لن تراني ولكن انظر الي الجبل فإذا استقر مكانه فسوف يري الله....فلما تجلي الله للجبل-وهنا تفسيرها ان صوره الله سوف تظهر علي الجبل- ولكنها لم تظهر....هل تعلم لماذا؟؟؟

لأن الجبل لم يتحمل ان يحمل صوره الله عز وجل فجعله الله دكا وخر موسي صعقا...إذا كان هذا هو حال الجبل الذي هو اقوي من الانسان بالالاف المرات وايضا موسي لم يقدر فقط لرؤيه الله...إذا كيف يتجسد الله في المسيح؟؟؟


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق على خطى الحبيب*

ارجو فقط ان تسمح لى بان اوضح لك عدد من النقاط التى تفيدك فى بحثك عن الحقيقة او حتى فى نقدك للعقيدة المسيحية ليكون بحثا او نقدا جادا و ليس مجرد ثرثرة ، انا لا ارى تعارضا مع الكثير من تلك الاسماء التى اطلقتها على الله و بين قدرته على التجسد فهو ان كان القادر و المقتدر و الملك و المهيمن كما تقول فهذا ادعى لان يجعلنى اقبل فكرة التجسد لانها صفات تؤكد قدرة الله عليها على عكس ما تردد ، و ان يمر بالثلاث حالات التى اوضحتها فى اسئلتك الثلاث الاولى ،الا انك خالفك الحق حين قلت : 
هل مالك الملك ذو الجلال والاكرام تضيق به الدنيا ليصلب عاريا علي الصليب؟؟؟
فالنه مالك الملك فلم تضق به الدنيا بل هى رغبته و مشيئته و قد سر بان ينفذها و لم يكن ابدا مكرها على تنفيذها كما تدعى بل هو من اختار هذا فكيف يكون مجبرا على فعل شىء هو من اختار بمحض ارادته ان يفعله ؟ 
ثم اراك تخطىء مرة اخرى بقولك :
هل المقتدر لا يقدر علي ان ينجو من الصليب؟؟؟
فانك قد فعلت فعلة هذا اليهودى الكاهن الذى وقف اما رب المجد ليقول له و هوة على الصليب اخلصت اخرين اذا فخلص نفسك فنعلم انك على حق و نؤمن بك ، و كان المسيح على الصليب يدفع ثمن عدم التصديق به !!! يا لسخافة هذا اليهودى المسيح قدم نفسه على الصليب بمحض ارادته ليصلب مكان مجرم اسمه باراباس ليقول لنا و انا البرىء الطاهر الكامل الخالى من كل خطية احمل ذنبكم جميعا و كاننا كلنا قد صرنا باراباس هذا الخاطىء الذى حمل عنه و عنا المسيح كل خطايانا علنا نؤمن به فنحلص ، المسيح قال لبطرس حين استل سكينه ليدافع به عن ربه انه بقادر على ان ياتى بالاف من الملائكة السماويين لتدافع عنه و لكنه لم يفعل لانه اختار ان يقدم نفسه على الصليب لانه من الاساس لم يتجسد الا اولا لهذا العمل فكيف ييطلب ان ينجو منه ؟ 
ثم تسئل :
هل المعز المذل يذل علي الصليب؟؟؟ و لم لا فكان لزاما عليه ان يتجرع الكاس حتى المنتهى كاس اجرة الخطية لكل خطايانا كاس الالم و المعاناة ليقدم لنا اروع قصص الحب التى لن تتكرر ابدا .
ثم تقول و تعدد صفات الله التى اراها لا تتعارض ابدا مع عمل الفداء بل تؤيده و تؤكده ،ثم اراك تعود الى هذا الوهم الاسلامى الكبير وهم النبى المعصوم ليس هناك نبى معصوم لا السماوى ولا الكذاب كل البشر اخطئوا و لهم ذنوبهم و منهم محمد نفسه و القران يشهد على هذا فى اكثر من موضع بل اريدك فقط ان تذكر لى اية تؤيد قولك انه النبى المعصوم اى الذى لم يفعل ( و ليس لم يقل ) اى خطية او ذنب و انا ساذكر لك بعدها ما يؤيد ارتكابه لاكثر من ذنب بشهادة القران نفسه !!!.
اما حكاية موت المسيح فهى فرضية اسلامية لا نقبلها كمسيحيين اطلاقا و لا يؤيدها مسيحى ابدا فهى لا تستحق الرد .
اما عن اضافتك لتفسير كلمة يستريح التى قدمها الاخ العزيز امير فكرى فاراك تغالط نفسك تغالطا واضحا و رغم ذلك لا تراه لماذا لا اعرف ؟ تعطى فى ترجمة كلمة  rest  الانجليزية اكثر من معنى اولها كما كتبت ( توقف او انقطاع العمل ,تقليل الجهد او النشاط )) و هو ما ينطبق تماما مع طرح امبر فكرى للمعنى فتغض الطرف عنه لتتمسك فقط بالطرح الثالث للمعنى ( استرخاء ) الراحة هنا معناها و طبقا لطرحك انت لا طرح امير هو التوقف عن العمل لان الله قد انتهى من خلقه لكل ما شاء ان يخلق فهنا قرر بعد ان انتهى من الخلق ان يتوقف او ينقطع عن هذا ىالعمل فهنا اتت كلمة استراح و لم تاتى لانه تعب فكل المسيحيين يؤمنون بان الله كلى القدرة و له كل المجد و القوة و انه لا يتعب او يكل او يمل فمن اين اتيت بتلك الفرضية ؟ لا اعلم .
ثم تقول ان الجبل نفسه لم يتحمل ان يحمل صورة الله عز و جل و اقول لك لهذا لم يتجسد الله فى مخلوق عادى بل نسج هو هذا الجسد نسجا خاصا ليتحمل هذا الحمل العظيم الجبار حمل التجسد لهذا فمن الملعوم علميا ىان الانسان لكى يولد يلزمه اب و ام ليولد ولد او بنت و لو كان المولود علميا بام بلا اب فسيولد بالاستنساخ من خلايا الام فيخرج المولود بنتا لا ولدا و لكنه خرج ولد من رحم ام النور مريم لماذا ؟ ليؤكد لنا الله انه اى جسد المسيح نسيج خاص و ليس ككل اجساد البشر ، نعم يشبهها فى طبيعتها و لكن لا ليس فى نشئتها فهو خليقة جديدة تستطيع حمل اللوجوس الالهى الكلمة الاله الخالق  ام تستطيع ان تقول انه حتى و لو لم يستطع الجبل تحمل صورة الله فالله بغير قادر على ان ينسج لنا من مريم ما يحمل صورته؟ بل و يحمله هو نفسه؟ هل الله كلى القدرة بعاجز عن فعل هذا؟ حشاشا له طبعا ، هذا فقط للتوضيح و لكل منى كل الشكر .


----------



## Alaa El-Din (1 مارس 2007)

أخي الفاضل على خطى الحبيب :

هذا السؤال إجابته معروفة من قبل أن تسأله ...

فالمسيح كان يصلي لله ....
Mt:26:42:
42  فمضى ايضا ثانية وصلّى قائلا يا ابتاه ان لم يمكن ان تعبر عني هذه الكاس الا ان اشربها فلتكن مشيئتك. (SVD)


____________________________________
يسجد لله ....
Mk:14:35:
35  ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على الارض وكان يصلّي لكي تعبر عنه الساعة ان امكن. (SVD)

____________________________________
يشكر الله ...

Jn:11:41:
41  فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي. (SVD)

____________________________________
يدعو الله ...
Mt:26:39:
39  ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت. (SVD)
____________________________________
مُرسل من عند الله ....
Mk:9:37:
37  من قبل واحدا من اولاد مثل هذا باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني فليس يقبلني انا بل الذي ارسلني (SVD)

_____________________________________
ينفذ مشيئة الله ...

Jn:4:34:
34  قال لهم يسوع طعامي ان اعمل مشيئة الذي ارسلني واتمم عمله. (SVD)

____________________________________

يصنع المعجزات بقوة الله .....

Acts:2:22:
22  ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال.يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون. (SVD)



المختصر المفيد :

لا إله إلا الله يسوع المسيح رسول الله​


----------



## steven gerrard (1 مارس 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> المسيح بناسوته بطبيعته البشريه كانسان يهودى صلى الى الاب
> 
> كثره جدالك هذا لانك لا تريدى ان تفهمى ان للمسيح طبيعتين ( ناسوت و لاهوت )
> 
> ...





*هوه محدش بيقرأ ردودنا ولا ايه

هو اللى هانعيده نزيده كل شوية
*​


----------



## egyfinance (2 مارس 2007)

*الى الاخ علاء الدين*

اشكرك كثيرا على مداخلتك القيمة بالفعل ، حقيقة ان التعصب الاعمى هو الذى يحعلنا دائما نعمى عن رؤية الحقيقة فالمسلمون فيهم العميان بسبب هذا التعصب فلا يرون الا خيالات هذا الانسان المدعو المسيح و يرفضون اى فكر اخر حتى لو كان منطقيا بل و على لسان هذا الجليلى نفسه ، كما هو الحال عند بعض غلاة المسيحية فلا يرون فى المسيح الا الاله فقط الذى تجسد فى جسد المسيح فجاء ليخلصنا ، صديقى علاء الدين للمسيح ناسوت كامل هذا الناسوت كامل فى طبيعته الناسوتية فيما خلا الخطية وحدها ، و هو فى هذا الناسوت كان المسيح نبيا و رسولا و كاهنا ايضا بل و ملكا لكن مملكة ليست على الارض بل فى السماء هذا هو المسيح الانسان ، و ما الغريب و الغير منطقى فى هذا انه رسول و نبى و كاهن؟ نعم انا اقول لك بنظرتى الجادة التى قد تخالف الاف بل ملايين المسيحيين نعم هو كذلك ، و لكن بذات النظرة ارى فيه لاهوتا كاملا فى طبيعة الاله فلو سئلت اى انسان يعلم شيئا عن الله و قلت له من هو الله فكل ما سيقوله عن الله من قدرة قد بينها لنا المسيح فهل من احد يحى و يميت الا الله فكذلك كان المسيح حين احيا اناس كثيرين بكلمته و امات شجرة تين ايضا بكلمته ، هل من احد يغفر الذنب الا الله بشهادة القران نفسه؟ المسيح غفر الخطايا لكثيرين قائلا انه يملك تلك السلطة التى لا يملكها الا الله ، هل من احد يسجد له الا الله ؟ و رغم ذلك تقبل المسيح السجود ، هل من مخلوق له سلطان على الطبيعة يسيرها كيفما يشاء ؟ لا احد الا الله و لكن المسيح كان له هذا السلطان ، فلما هو بالذات ؟ هل لا يوجد احد اخر يحى و يميت؟ الم يحى ايليا النبى ابن ارملة صرفا؟ فلماذا لا نقول ان ايليا هو الله ؟ نعم احيا الابن و لكن اقرء كيف بالصلاة و التضرع الى الخالق عل الخالق يستمع له و لكن المسيح كان يقول للميت لك اقول ( قم ) اى ( كن ) الامر الالهى بلا وساطة من احد او لاحد ، هذا عن الاعمال اما عن الصفات فالمسيح نفسه تمتع بكل صفات الخالق فهو يقول انه الاول و الاخر و البداية و النهاية ... هذا فقط ما اعلته المسيح رغم انه لم يعلن كل السماويات ابدا فرسالته على الارض لم تكن ليقول انا اله فاعبدونى و لو انه قال هذا بوسائل متعددة و لكنها لم تكن ابدا غايته بل انه يصرح و يقول انه اعلن لنا فقط الارضيات و مع ذلك شككنا و جدفنا فماذا لو اعلن لنا السماويات ؟ المسيح جاء الى الارض و عاش بيننا ثلاث و ثلاثون عاما و رغم هذا و رغم كل ما اعلنته الكتب السماوية فانه لم يعلن لنا عن كل طبيعته بعد فكيف لعقلنا المحدود ان يعى الحق غير المحدود فاعلن لنا اعلانات محدودة تكفى كل مستنير العقل و غير اعمى لان يتاكد انه كما كان المسيح فعلا انسان رسول و نبى و كاهن فقد كان ايضا اله بل هو فعلا الله الظاهر فى الجسد ، مداخلتك يا اخ علاء الدين تقدم نصف الحقيقة فقط و ليس كل الحقيقة و لكنها ليست كذبا فشكرا لك على اى حال.


----------



## Alaa El-Din (2 مارس 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> فلو سئلت اى انسان يعلم شيئا عن الله و قلت له من هو الله فكل ما سيقوله عن الله من قدرة قد بينها لنا المسيح


 
أشكرك جدا على أسلوب حضرتك الممتع و المحترم ...

المسيح يقول :
Jn:5:30:
30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني (SVD)

و الله يقدر كما تقول حضرتك .. إذن فهو يختلف تماما عن الله .

كما أنه لم يقدر أن يفعل بعض المعجزات :
Mk:6:5:
5 ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة غير انه وضع يديه على مرضى قليلين فشفاهم. (SVD)

فهناك فرق كبيييييير جدا بين الله و بين المسيح .




egyfinance قال:


> هل من احد يحى و يميت الا الله فكذلك كان المسيح حين احيا اناس كثيرين بكلمته و امات شجرة تين ايضا بكلمته


 
موسى النبي أحيا الجماد بأن حول العصا إلى ثعبان .

حزقيال أحيا جيشا كاملا ( حز 10 )









egyfinance قال:


> هل من احد يغفر الذنب الا الله بشهادة القران نفسه؟ المسيح غفر الخطايا لكثيرين قائلا انه يملك تلك السلطة التى لا يملكها الا الله ، هل من احد يسجد له الا الله ؟


 


-الأنبياء يكون لهم من العلم ما يجعلهم يبشرون بعض الخطاه بمغفرة الله .

-هناك الكثيرين من البشر سجد لهم بشر آخرون في الكتاب المقدس و لم تعتبروهم آلهة !!!





egyfinance قال:


> انه الاول و الاخر و البداية و النهاية ...


 

ملكي صادق أيضا لا بداية له و لا نهاية له و لا أب له و لا أم له !!! و لم تعبدوه .






egyfinance قال:


> ... هذا فقط ما اعلته المسيح رغم انه لم يعلن كل السماويات ابدا فرسالته على الارض لم تكن ليقول انا اله فاعبدونى


 

إذا جاء إنسان متخفيا في صورة سمكة ( مثلا ) هل أنا مطالب أن أعرف (بالفكاكة) أنه إنسان ؟ لابد و أن يخبرني بأنه أتى في صورة سمكة و أن له طبيعتين إنسان + سمكة و إن لم يخبرني فليس له الحق أن يحاسبني على ما لم أفهمه ، بل أنه على النقيض تماما سمكة و يقول أنه سمكة و لم يخبرني يوما انه إنسان يأخذ صورة سمكة ......

كذلك المسيح كان يقول دائما أنه إنسان و لم يقل أبدا أنه إله فلماذا تقولون أنتم عنه أنه إله ؟؟؟؟؟









egyfinance قال:


> مداخلتك يا اخ علاء الدين تقدم نصف الحقيقة فقط و ليس كل الحقيقة و لكنها ليست كذبا فشكرا لك على اى حال.


 
أختلف مع حضرتك تماما يا صديقي الفاضل ... لأن هذا ما فهمه عقلي الذي أعطاه لي الله .

و أريد أن أسأل سؤال آخر هل هناك أهم من أن يشرح الكتاب المقدس هذه الجزئية و بمنتهى الصراحة ؟؟ لماذا يركنا في الضلال ؟ لماذا يترك المسيح المرأة التي قالت عنه أنه نبي و لم يقل لها أنه الله 
Jn:4:19:
19 قالت له المرأة يا سيد ارى انك نبي. (SVD)

هل يمكن له أن يحاسبها بعدما وافق (ضمنا ) على كلامها ؟ بالتأكيد لا ....

هل يمكن له أن يحاسب جموع الناس التي قالت عنه أنه نبي ؟؟؟؟
Mt:21:11:
11  فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل (SVD)

أترك الجواب لكل باحث عن الحق .


تحياتي الخاصة لحضرتك................


----------



## egyfinance (2 مارس 2007)

*يا صديقى علاء الدين*

*اولا اود ان اقدم لك بضع كلمات كمقدمة لكلامى انه يوجد فى العالم اليوم اكثر من مليار مسيحى يؤمن تماما بان المسيح يسوع المولود فى بيت لحم من مريم العذراء هو اله بل هو الله المتجسد و ان ايمانهم هذا مستقى كله من نصوص الكتاب المقدس ذاته بعهديه القديم و الجديد و ليس من نصوص البشر بل ان المسيح نفسه كما ذكرت لك و لن اعيد ما ذكرت انه رغم ان رسالته لم تكن ليقول لنا انا الله اعبدونى و لكن رسالته ان يقول انا الله و هذا سبب مجيئى ، لهذا المسيح قد العن لنا عن ذاته الالهية بوضوح سواء بالقول الواضح الفاصل او بالعمل الواضح القاطع فالكتاب المقدس ذكر هذا اما ارتكازك على كلمات قالها يسوع فى ناسوته لاثبات انه ليس باله فهذا هو الوهم بعينه على حسب نا ارى فهناك ايات كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس سواء رود بعضها على لسان يسوع نفسه او لسان الرسل تتحدث عن الناسوت بشكل يجعلك لو عزلتها عن ايات تحدثت عن لاهوته يبدو لك انه مجرد انسان و نفس الموضوع فى اللاهوت فهناك ايات لو عزلناها عن الكتاب المقدس و تتحدث عن اللاهوت فسترى انها تتحدث عن كائن لا يملك مظهر المسيح الانسانى بل كائنا نورانيا روحيا لا مادة له فلا تاخذ البعض و تترك البعض فاؤكد لك ان كل المجدفين و حركات الهرطقة المسيحية ما ظهرت الا لانها فعلت ما تفعله انت من اخذ بعض الكلمات و الاصغاء لها و رفعها فوق الاعناق وع غض الطرف عن ايات اخرى كثيرة اعيدها لك المسيح فى ناسوته كان انسانما كاملا و نبيا و كاهنا و كان محدود القدرة مثل محدودية قدرتك انت تماما فلا يستطيع كما لا تستطيع انت فعل شىء الا بقدرة الله و لكنه فى لاهوته كان كلى العلم و كلى القدرة و كلى الارادة فلا تنظر للكتاب المقدس فقط كيفما يروق لك تتحدث ببعض الايات و تغض الطرف عن الاخر ،
اما قولك بناءا على ما هو فى الانجيل : ( ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة ) فتلك كانت مشيئته فعد واقرء ما سبق تلك الاية و ما تلاها لتعرف السببو انه ليس عجزا بل لسبب اخر ساتركك انت تقرئه بعينيك بدلا من الاستماع لاقوال شيوخ التلاتة مليم الذين تنقل عنهم ، اما موضوع ملكى صادق فيق ان ملكى صادق لو كان اعلن فى الكتاب المقدس ما اعلنهخ يسوع من انه اله و خالق و قادر و ازلى و مستحق للعبادة و يملك كل قدرات الله لعبدته دون شك و لكن ملكى صادق لم يكن طالبا للعبادة و لا مالكا لقدرات يسوع اللاهوتية و لا معلنا مثله صراحة عن لاهوته فنحن نطيع كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس و لو كانت امرتنا بعبادة ملكى صادق ما ترددت و لكنها لم تامر ابدا ،و لكنى اريدك ان تحدثنى عن هذا الفارق الذى تدعى انه ( كبييييييييييييير جدا ) بين الله و يسوع و انا منتظر ردك .
اما عن موضوع الاحياء فانا لم اقل ان المسيح وحده من احيا و لكنك تتعامل مع كتاباتى تعاملك مع الكتاب المقدس تقص منه ما شئت و تتنكر للباقى لقد قلت ان هناك من سبق المسيح فى احياء الموتى و اعطيت النبى ايليا كمثال و حسنا فعلت باعطائك النبى حزقيال ايضا و لكن اى منهم كان يملك القدرة الالهية ليقول للميت ( قم ) اى ( كن ) ؟ ليس الا واحد هو البداية و النهاية هو الرب يسوع نفسه ، اما هم فقد احتاجوا للصلاة و التضرع للقدير و الدعاء له و التقرب منه بالكلمات حتى يسمع لهم هذا هو الفارق بين فعل بشر يفعلون الشىء بمشيئة الله و فعل الخالق الذى يفعله بمشيئته هو ، هل كلامى اتضح لك ؟ ارجو ذلك .
ثم اراك تقول : ( الأنبياء يكون لهم من العلم ما يجعلهم يبشرون بعض الخطاه بمغفرة الله ) فامامك الكتاب المقدس فاسئلك لو سمحت ان تعطينى مثالا واحدا لا غير لهؤلاء الذين تتحدث عنهم.
ثم تقول ( كذلك المسيح كان يقول دائما أنه إنسان و لم يقل أبدا أنه إله فلماذا تقولون أنتم عنه أنه إله ؟؟؟؟؟) و انا اؤكد لك اننى ما كنت اتخذ المسيح الها لو لم يعلن هذا لنا قولا و فعلا على عكس ما تدعى فقط اقرء اقول لك اقرء الكتاب المقدس مع نفسك دون توجه من احد الشيوخ فقط اقرء انجيل لوقا ثم يوحنا فى انجيله و فى رؤيا يوحنا فقط ها انك ترانى قد اختصرت عليك الكثييييييير من الاوراق فقط اقرءها تلك الاناجيل الثلاثة فقط بعيدا عن الشيوخ ثم اسئل نفسك بعد هذا هل المسيح بشر عادى ام اله؟ .
ثم اراك تسئل سؤال فى غاية الاهمية فعلا صديقى علاء الدين حين تقول لماذا لم يعلن للمرءة التى قالت له انه نبى فلم يقل انه اله فعلا سؤال موفق منك و يسعدنى ان اجيبك عنه و يابدء بسؤال و ساجيبك عنه لاوضح لك ، اقول لك لماذا صلب المسيح ؟ لماذا صلب اليهود المسيح ؟ ماذا كانت جريمته؟ لو درست الانجيل بانصاف ستعلم ان الجريمة التى وجهت اليه هى التجديف فى انه و انه و هو بشر نبى قد عادل نفسه بالله و قال انه اله ، هل ترى جريمة اخرى ارتكبها يذكرها الانجيل غير ذلك ؟ فلماذا لم يعترض المسيح على ذلك قائلا و بسرعة حاشا لى ان ادعى هذا على نفسى متخذا من خالقى و بارئى شخصا اضيفه لشخصى و كينونة اضيفها لكينونتى وز طبيعة اضيفها لطبيعتى ؟ لماذا لم يقل هذا حين اتهموه بتلك التهمة التى تستحق بالفعل طبقا للشريعة اليهودية التى قدسها المسيح تستحق الصلب و من قبلها العذاب الشديد لفظاعتها فمن الممكن ان يظهر انبياء كذبة كثيرين يدعون انهم مرسلون من الله و يؤلفون كتبا و يؤلفون شريعة مستقاة من ديانات اخرى لكن ان ياتى رجل مدعيا انه الله فهو هنا اما مجنون او كذاب او فعلا هو الله فمن تظن المسيح كان ؟ فى اى فئة تنسبه؟ لانه قد اقر بتهمته التى اتهمه اليهود بها و لم ينكرها .
اعود لمثال المرءة تلك و اوضح لك انه لم يعلن بتلك الصراحة الا حين جاءت ساعته التى حددها هو لانه لو اعلن هذا من قبلها لصلب قبل ان تحين تلك الساعة بكثيييير و كان امامه مهمة كبرى قبل تلك الساعة و هى اعداد و تجهيز رسله ببشارة الملكوت و طريق الخلاص لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح رب و اله و مخلص فهذا يحتاج من الملعم الانسان يسوع وقتا و جهدا فلا يجب ان تحين تلك الساعة قبل ان ينتهى من تلك المهمة هل اقتنعت ؟ على العموم انا فى انتظار اسئلتك و ستجدنى مرحبا باى منها و شكرا لك ادبك و اخلاقك.*


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي علاء الدين...ردت واوفيت...

اري انهم يجادلون بنفس الكلام ولا تجد لهم حجه علي ما يقولون...


----------



## egyfinance (2 مارس 2007)

*للعضو على خطى البيب*

يبدو ان متصور ان قاعد فى استاد القاهرة الدولى بتتفرج على ماتش ما بين الاهلى و الزمالك موش حوار صاب الجة فيه هو الى يجاوب على كل سؤال و يسئل اسئلة ما تتجاوبش فياريت يا فصي اللغة تقرء موضوعى و تجاوب على اى جملة بتنتهى علامة  ( ؟ ) بس ده يا انت يا عم الحج صاحبى علاء الدين لكن واحد يطرح رد ارد عليه و على كل اسئلته و اطرح اسئلة فى ذات الموضوع ما الاقيهوش بيرد يبقى يا انت ترد يا هو يا اما تبطلوا تشجيع بتوع الكورة دول .


----------



## Alaa El-Din (3 مارس 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> *بل ان المسيح نفسه كما ذكرت لك و لن اعيد ما ذكرت انه رغم ان رسالته لم تكن ليقول لنا انا الله اعبدونى و لكن رسالته ان يقول انا الله و هذا سبب مجيئى ، *


 
أرى أن هناك تناقضا في نفس السطر يا صديقي الفاضل و لا أفهم هذا التناقض ... برجاء إعادة شرحه مرة أخرى .






egyfinance قال:


> *فهناك ايات كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس سواء رود بعضها على لسان يسوع نفسه او لسان الرسل تتحدث عن الناسوت بشكل يجعلك لو عزلتها عن ايات تحدثت عن لاهوته *


 

الآيات التي تتحدث عن الناسوت مباشرة و صريحة و لا يوجد أي آية مباشرة و صريحة تتحدث عن لاهوت المسيح .... فلا تقول لي المعجزات التي فعلها المسيح دليل على ألوهيته لأن هذه المعجزات أيد الله الرسل بها كما أن المسيح يقول :


Jn:14:12:
12. الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا ويعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي. (SVD)

و السؤال الذي يتبادر للذهن هو : هل مسألة ألوهية المسيح ليست مهمة حتى لا يذكرها صراحة ؟ هل ركوب المسيح على جحش و أتان معا أهم من أن يتم ذكر ألوهية المسيح ؟؟ بالتأكيد لا ...








egyfinance قال:


> *اما قولك بناءا على ما هو فى الانجيل : ( ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة ) فتلك كانت مشيئته فعد واقرء ما سبق تلك الاية و ما تلاها لتعرف السبب انه ليس عجزا بل لسبب اخر *


 


مشيئته أنه لم يقدر !!!!!!!!!!!!!! كيف ؟ هل الله يشاء لنفسه أنه لا يقدر ؟؟؟ كلام غير مقبول عن الخالق القادر على كل شيء .





egyfinance قال:


> *اما موضوع ملكى صادق فيق ان ملكى صادق لو كان اعلن فى الكتاب المقدس ما اعلنه يسوع من انه اله و خالق و قادر و ازلى و *


 

المسيح لم يعلن أنه إله !!!! من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




egyfinance قال:


> *و لكنى اريدك ان تحدثنى عن هذا الفارق الذى تدعى انه ( كبييييييييييييير جدا ) بين الله و يسوع و انا منتظر ردك .*


 

الله يعلم متى الساعة و يسوع لا يعلم ...

Mk:13:32:
32 واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب. (SVD)


الله لا يموت و يسوع مات على الصليب ....


الله ليس ابن إنسان و يسوع إنسان و ابن إنسان :


Nm:23:19:
19 ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي. (SVD)


Jn:8:40:
40 ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم. (SVD)


الله يعلم موسم التين ( و أي فلاح ) و يسوع لا يعلم :

Mk:11:13:
13 فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا.لانه لم يكن وقت التين. (SVD)

بالإضافة لفروق أخرى ... و لكني أكتفي بما سبق .





egyfinance قال:


> *اما عن موضوع الاحياء فانا لم اقل ان المسيح وحده من احيا و لكنك تتعامل مع كتاباتى تعاملك مع الكتاب المقدس تقص منه ما شئت و تتنكر للباقى *


 

أنا لا أنكر شيئا يا صديقي العزيز .... فالمحصلة النهائية هي أن هناك آخرين أحيوا الموتى بغض النظر عن الطريقة ، فلا يمكن لنا أن نقول أنه الله لأنه فعل أشياء فعلها غيره و لكن بطريقة مختلفة .

و لكن الكتاب المقدس يقر بأن هذه المعجزات كانت بقوة الله :

Acts:2:22:
22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال.يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون. (SVD)





egyfinance قال:


> *ثم اراك تقول : ( الأنبياء يكون لهم من العلم ما يجعلهم يبشرون بعض الخطاه بمغفرة الله ) فامامك الكتاب المقدس فاسئلك لو سمحت ان تعطينى مثالا واحدا لا غير لهؤلاء الذين تتحدث عنهم.*



ما الذي يفعله القس عندما يأتي أحد الخطاه ليعترف له في كرسي الإعتراف ؟ هل يقول له قد غفر الله لك أم أنه يستمع للإعتراف و بس .








egyfinance قال:


> *ثم تقول ( كذلك المسيح كان يقول دائما أنه إنسان و لم يقل أبدا أنه إله فلماذا تقولون أنتم عنه أنه إله ؟؟؟؟؟) و انا اؤكد لك اننى ما كنت اتخذ المسيح الها لو لم يعلن هذا لنا قولا و فعلا على عكس ما تدعى فقط اقرء اقول لك اقرء الكتاب المقدس مع نفسك دون توجه من احد الشيوخ*



المسيح لم يقول أبدا أنه الله و أنا أستشهد بقول البابا شنودة الذي قال :




> *لو قال عن نفسه أنه إله ، لرجموه .*
> ولو قال للناس " أعبدونى " لرجموه أيضاً ، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ ... إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه " عندى كلام لأقوله لكم ولكنكم لا تستطعون أن تحتملوا الآن " " يو 12:16 " .



الإقتباس السابق كان نقلا عن البابا شنودة .
و أنا أصدق البابا شنودة و لا أصدقك يا صديقي .





egyfinance قال:


> *اقول لك لماذا صلب المسيح ؟ لماذا صلب اليهود المسيح ؟ ماذا كانت جريمته؟ لو درست الانجيل بانصاف ستعلم ان الجريمة التى وجهت اليه هى التجديف فى انه و انه و هو بشر نبى قد عادل نفسه بالله و قال انه اله ، هل ترى جريمة اخرى ارتكبها يذكرها الانجيل غير ذلك ؟ *



السبب نقلا عن الكتاب المقدس :

Mk:15:26:
26 وكان عنوان علّته مكتوبا ملك اليهود. (SVD)








egyfinance قال:


> *فلماذا لم يعترض المسيح على ذلك قائلا *


 

المسيح بالفعل اعترض على كلامهم :

Jn:10:33:
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. 34 اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة. 35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. (SVD)

المسيح فسر لهم خطئهم يا صديقي العزيز و أوضح لهم أنهم يقولون إله على من صارت إليهم كلمة الله .





egyfinance قال:


> *لانه لو اعلن هذا من قبلها لصلب قبل ان تحين تلك الساعة بكثيييير و كان امامه مهمة كبرى قبل تلك الساعة*



كان يمكن أن ينفي عنه هذا الكلام و يقول مثلا أنا لست نبي فقط و سوف تعلمين الحقيقة في وقتها ، أو أن كاتب الإنجيل يقول : أنه لم يرد أن يكشف لها عن حقيقة ألوهيته لأنه لم يكن الوقت قد حان ... أما أنه يتركها في ضلال فهذا مرفوض .






egyfinance قال:


> *على العموم انا فى انتظار اسئلتك و ستجدنى مرحبا باى منها و شكرا لك ادبك و اخلاقك.*




أنا بالفعل عندي أسألة كثيرة و متشكر أنا أيضا لأدبك الرفيع و أخلاقك العالية .... 

تحياتي ......


----------



## egyfinance (3 مارس 2007)

*صديقى العزيز علاء الدين*

*اراك ما زلت تجادل و تناقش و تتحدث كثيرا و هو على كل حال امرا محمود منك ولا شك فى طريقك لمعرفة الحق حتى لو لم تكن راغبا فى معرفة هذا الحق فمجرد السير فى الطريق الى الحق حتى و لو بدون قصد سيوصلك للحق و عليه ارجو منك فقط ان تعلم ان كل مناقشتك اليوم تحولت الى نقطة فاصلة و هى هل المسيح اله ام بشر نبى او رسول اليس كذلك؟ و انا اقول لك ان صديقنا عمر الفاروق طلب منى اجراء مناظرة بينى و بينه فى ذات الموضوع و قد فتحت الموضوع بالفعل فى باب المنتديات المسيحية فى غرفة المنتدى المسيحى العام و ستجد هنا رابطة لها فقط كل ما اطلبه منك ان تطلع على المناظرة و ان ترسل باسئلتك ليطرحها المناظر هنا و هو الصديق عمر الفاروق و ليس انت انت فقط على حسب ما رجوت موديرياور الموقع مطلوب منك اضافة ملاحظة او توجيه كلمة لاحد المتناظرين اما عن الاسئلة التى يتوجهها او يوجهها احد اخر فلن تتم الا فى نهاية المناظرة الاجابة عنها و اشكرك على الاهتمام و الرابطى هى:* 
* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=226266#post226266 *


----------



## Alaa El-Din (3 مارس 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي علاء الدين...ردت واوفيت...
> 
> اري انهم يجادلون بنفس الكلام ولا تجد لهم حجه علي ما يقولون...


 

و فيكم بارك أخي الفاضل ........


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

**********************
أخي علاء تمسك بما هو أفضل فالسب ليس بجيد
ناقش حتي النهاية بأسلوب متحضر
**..................................................  ................... "المشرف"*


----------



## Michael (5 مارس 2007)

حبيبى علاء 
نكمل الموضوع بلا تشتيت 

سلام الرب معك


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (5 مارس 2007)

كالعاده........اذا اردتم ات تتهربوا من الجواب...تتهمونا بالجهل!!!!!


----------



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *]فنحن هنا لم ننزع منه اللإلوهيه[/COLOR][/SIZE]*
> *فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
> 
> ...


----------



## steven gerrard (6 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> *وبمعني أدق كي ينفذ فيه عدل الله لفداء البشر
> *أين عدل الله عندما يصلب شخص بدون خطئية او بدون جرم ؟؟؟
> *اين عدل الله عندما  يعاقب برئ ويترك المجرم ؟؟؟
> *أين عدل هدا الرب الدي يعاقب البرئ كي يترك المجرم المفسد بدون عقاب ؟؟
> 3 اسئله كلها تحتاج لعقل يفكر فيها وليس لنصف عقل*




*
**هذا كله فى حاله ان المسيح لم يتقدم طواعيه فالفداء لم يفرض عليه بل جاء المسيح ليفدينا *

*من تلقاء نفسه طواعية .غير مجبر. محبة لنا*​


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

لمادا لم يكن الفداء منذ عهد آدم عليه السلام


----------



## steven gerrard (7 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> لمادا لم يكن الفداء منذ عهد آدم عليه السلام






لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت​


----------



## hopalola (8 مارس 2007)

اعتقد ان صلى الله عليه و سلم

الى من يصلى الله 

لو الموضوع مثل الصلاه على الميت فان الصلاه على الميت الى الله حتى يرحمه 
لاى سبب بس هى صلاه مرفوعه الى الله اول نقطه:t32: 

و توضح فى نفس الوقت
او قدرت تفهم يا عزيزى 

الله و ملائكته يصلون على محمد هتقد تفهم

اولا كلامك عقلانى جدا تحيه بجد


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (9 مارس 2007)

hopalola قال:


> اعتقد ان صلى الله عليه و سلم
> 
> الى من يصلى الله
> 
> ...



هوه اللي هنعيده هنزيده؟؟؟؟

ما قلنا دي صلاه علي محمد وليشت صلاه ل محمد.

روح اول صفحه وانت تفهم.


----------



## muslim533 (28 مارس 2007)

> THE GALILEAN قال:
> 
> 
> > *نؤمن ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد
> ...


*طبعا الكلام خطأ لأن الله يصلى على محمد يعنى رحمه ... الله يصلى على فلان يعنى يرحمه وتتنزل عليه الرحمات
وهنام فرق بين يصلى على فلان ويصلى لفلان*


----------

